# Murphy has either a polyp or a turmor



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi guys, It has been a while since I posted, but I need some help. I found a wierd growth in Murphy's ear last night that he had picked at and ended up bleeding everywhere. I took him to the vet this morning, and she said he has either a polyp or a turmor in his ear. She said it was too big for her to feel comfortable dealing with. I am just sick to my stomack right now. We have an appointment with a specialist on the 19th. He is just a puppy still.. how does this happen, where does it come from??


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our ole Apache had a tumor removed from her ear as a young dog and had no problems afterwards. She lived until just before her 15th birthday. I'm sending those vibes on to you and Murphy.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I have no answers for you but I'm really sorry to hear that you're going through this. Every dog we've had (except our newest addition - who's 11 weeks old) has had some sort of tumor at some point in their life. Our springer spaniel had a tumor on one of her pads when she was pretty young...maybe 2 years old. My sister's dog (lab/pointer mix) had a malignant tumor removed from her leg several years ago ( I think when she was 3). It was not terminal for either dog, in fact our spinger lived to be 14. I'll be thinking good thoughts for your boy, hopefully it's just a benign cyst of some sort.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kzwicker*

Kzwicker:

I will be praying for you and Murphy, but really feel it will be alright.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this about Murphy,but so hopeful that it will not be serious. Did your vet aspirate it in any way or do any bloodwork? Will you give us a picture of Murphy's ear. This forum amazes me with its diagnostic powers.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm willing to bet it is nothing but I will certainly be keeping you and Murph in my thoughts until you get the official word. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

These are not the best pictures, i only have my cell phone and pup is getting tired of being poked at, but you can see it in his ear. It takes up pretty much the whole thing, and its pretty red..


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Can understand your anxiety over finding something and then having to wait for the diagnosis from a specialist. Will keep you and Murphy in our thoughts.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Keeping Murphy and you in my thoughts and prayers, that it will be a benign type of tumor. There are many that can be removed, and never cause a problem. I had one removed last year from my then 14 year old Doxie, and she is just fine, going strong still at 15. It was good sized as well, on her hip. Like Jill mentioned, if you could post a picture.....it is amazing the members here, that have seen or have dogs who have had similar problems.
I see you have posted a picture when I was typing my response....hopefully,others will be able to help with their thoughts.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

poor guy. Lets not get worried until we see the specialist - and not get worried after that because we will get a plan.

One step at a time.

It does look sore. Can they give him anything for that part? Is his hearing bothered?

Sending you good thoughts.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

They gave me some ointment and the pills that make him pee 52 times a day, so hopefully that will help with the itching so that he not dig at it.. it seems to me like he would have some earing issues too, since it looks like its taking up his whole ear..


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

bet ya $2.00 it'll be OK. But, i understand the tension of waiting until l/19 - can you plead for sooner?


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I tried, but because of my work schedule that is the first time I could get.. They said they would call if they had something sooner..


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh no, I know you must be sick with worry. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will keep you and Murphy in our prayers that it will be something easily treated. It is hard having to wait for the vet appt.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear that you and Murphy are having to deal with this! Let us know how it turns out...we're all hoping for the best!

Nice to see you back here, but sorry it had to be for this


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just remember to the ear is a pretty weird place to have injuries, etc. They usually swell up a lot more than other places of the body. It just may look worst than it actually is because it is on the ear.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

After doing an hour of research, I discovered that the main symptom separating a benign but annoying big ear canal tumor from one that is malignant/ cancer is pain. Is Murohy in miserable pian? If not, I'm hopeful!http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/symptoms/ear_symptoms/book-causes-7b.htm (Human site)

One cause that kept coming up was something that is kind of a doggie epidemic in my city(Portland,Maine), and another forum dog just had it too- Papilloma.I know there are some scary things too it might be, but I have to hope it is that yucky virus puppy HPV. 



> The most common ear canal tumors reported in dogs are ceruminous gland adenomas and ceruminous gland adenocarcinomas. Other tumors reported in the ear canal of dogs include inflammatory polyps, papillomas, sebaceous gland adenomas, histiocytomas, plasmacytomas, melanomas, fibromas, squamous cell carcinomas, and hemangiosarcomas. The most common external ear canal masses reported in cats are nasopharyngeal polyps, squamous cell carcinomas, and ceruminous gland adenocarcinomas. Lymphoma, fibrosarcoma, and squamous cell carcinoma are rarely seen in the middle or inner ear of dogs and cats.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending good thoughts and wishes your way! I hope you get good news at the vet. It's so hard to wait and worry.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry that youw 2 are having to deal with this,...and so sorry you are having to deal woth the stress and worry. Im sending good thoughts and prayers..please let us know when you hear something.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Our first golden, Molly, had an ear tumor that started to affect her balance. Hopefully you can get in to the vet a little sooner.
Will keep Murphy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the thoughts and tips. I am really hoping it is just the polyp, and no, it doesnt seem to be hurting him. I think maybe it itches, but I dont think he is pain.. One more week until the specialist. The thing has not gotten any bigger, so that is good. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Katie, I have sent the pictures to Brooke. She's watching our brother's little one, Mason, this afternoon, so she won't have a chance to look at it until later tonight. I'll let you know as soon as I talk to her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't see so well, but is there a possiblity that it can be a hematoma? I should have read all of the posts, but I haven't. Thinking of you both!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's to good news on the 19th! I hate how we have to wait and stew about things. I'll keep a good thought for you and Murphy..


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Keeping Murphy and you in my prayers, that this will not be something serious. I am glad to hear, that it doesn't seem to be painful to him. As Jill mentioned, that is definitely a plus! Wishing him the best at his appointment. I know how worrying the waiting is.


----------

